# Leapord Geck?



## Kuda (Mar 7, 2006)

ok so I'm thinkin bout a leapord Gecko, im just getting into The reptiles and amphibians, i have a green pacman, would a leapord gecko be to advanced for me?? Ima good parent!! lol all info on leaprd gecks will be greatly appriciated


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

leopard gecko's are easy to care for..i've had a few in the past, basic lighting, temp, humidity, all that good stuff, has to be accounted for, other than that, they're pretty easy. i used sand for substrate, fake plants in the back of the tank, and 2 hide rocks and a water dish. you can get away with a 10g tank for a while, for life, i'd probably recommend a 20l so it doesnt get cramped. plus, 20l can be made to look really cool.


----------



## Kuda (Mar 7, 2006)

awsome, i was hoping they wouldent be too tuff, so same diet as say a pacman? crickets, worm varietys?? like that?? ya theres definatley 1 on the way thanx


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah, they like crickets, and its cool to watch them eat...worms work as well, waxworms, meal worms...etc..


----------



## Kuda (Mar 7, 2006)

Great, so do they get big enough to eat pinkies and such?? and you sed i'll want a 20_gal for life will a 15 work??? thank for all the help!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

an adult leopard gecko would probably take pinkies, i've never tried it...if you're looking for that, i'd suggest a tokay or a tegu...keep in mind, these, especially the tegu, are going to need a much larger tank.

15 might be ok, depending on the footprint. realistically, a leopard gecko would be fine in a 10g for life, but its not ideal...dont forget, i said sand for a substrate, but only in adult geckos, if you've got a juvy, stick to newspaper or bark, sand can be easily ingested by juveniles and lead to impaction, which may cause death. its also a good idea to have a hard rock inside the tank to help the gecko shed, so he can rub up on it. one more thing, handling a gecko, you do NOT pick it up by its tail, the tail breaks off easily, and looks like hell when it grows back. good luck.


----------



## Kuda (Mar 7, 2006)

ha, ya i dont plan on pickin him up by the tail lol, no im definatly going to stil with the leapord, i dont need anything bigger, I'll prolly update on here when i get him goin, thanx for all the help man.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

cool man...like i said, a leopard gecko probably will take a pinkie, as long as its small enough, but i'd keep the main diet to crickets and worms...they top out around 10-11 inches in length, and they arent all that active during the day, so i'd recommend a black-light or one of those red repti-lights for night time viewing...anyway, post pics when you get him!!!


----------



## Kuda (Mar 7, 2006)

ya sure think he will definalty be on here, im just wondering about the substrate, cause everyone one sed watchout for my pacman injesting his substrate but hes got bead-a-beast and i hand feed him alot, and i'll be getting everything at a local petsmart so what do u think the best substrate would be, i gess he will be a juvinile, im not gonna buy an old one


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i'd go with astro-turf or newspaper for now...sure, it looks like crap...once the gecko is over a year old, sand will be fine...also, see what kinds of bark your pet store has laying around...


----------



## Kuda (Mar 7, 2006)

ya, im sure i'll find sumthin, so anyother options around the leapord??


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

lol, I'm gunna start pimping my caresheet again............. Link in sig!


----------



## Kuda (Mar 7, 2006)

Burf said:


> lol, I'm gunna start pimping my caresheet again............. Link in sig!


haha, thanx


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

I owned a Leopard Gecko a long time ago...and it was easy as hell to take care of...And very fun to boot...Every day when I got home from school, yeah like I said, long time ago, I would feed him his crickets...All I had to do was shake the bag of crickets and vitadust...and he would run out his hiding spot all alert and ready to chomp...It was awesome...He so trained...he would eat like 5-6 crickets a day...its a sight to see to watch a gecko attack...They stalk like a lion...Then right when they're about to attack, their tail wiggles unontrobally in excitement...Then BAM...The crickets chomped up.

I also fed him pinkies once a month...He gulped those things down like a champ as well...I would totally suggest getting a Leopard Gecko.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

A standard 15 gallon has the same footprint as a standard 20 gallon. The difference is a 20 gallon is 4" taller.


----------

